# Power, laziness and narcacism--Infp life style of ......



## pikmenbattlehealer (Nov 29, 2009)

Low idealsim left, combined with a lack of faith in worth of religion or aiding others. Add a big pintch of popularity and parental assitance, personality froums, Power book/ handguide---(bascially how to swindle anyone except NT types and gain prestiege), and wallah.

My Face book message to a pal named Ed: (out of context for present moment)

1)
2)
3)Me: Do you have any idea why you are this way. Or any particular rationalizations of what inspired you to think like Ed the Hieyna off of the lion king?
4)
5)


5)Me again: As for me, i'm more of an ESFP--ENTP---at times. Quite narcacist. Oh man, if i only had your estj organization But gangs of online pals=persona type wisdom/variations within a single type), and family--can hold off this deficit of mine for the time bieng.

Any hoo---i'd say idealism is just another ying yang aspect of life. Only a few pricks master both heaven and down below. (i heard fingers pointed at Ghandi of India: good thing he was a sage). His price to pay was falling in love and meaning it.

Either case--my moms brothers from SouthAmerica were always borrowing money. They rarely cared about her, mostly to keep their provider alive. So sad this same story repeats for my granma or my mom's mother. Except she also ended up helping other family members beyond her siblings. My dad family is similarly narcacistic---but thankfully not any real threat beyond surface feeling insults

To continue, my previous spirtual phase has ended and along with it, most of my previously held idealistic notions. It happened as I gained more logical thinking. Aside this, i have also visited other persona types with such strong core logic. I also must curse and bless the 24 intp subtypes, from their intp central forum. Their subtypes hold everythign from near hippies to near threats to society.
Thus a good reason, to put a cap on my idealism and spirtual curiousity. It seems that we're here to simply play chess pieces. Some being more prefereable than others, no matter how good one identity may feel. IN the end every subtype sucks its own gar gars as a way to feel superior to maybe even other subtypes. Dam shame that lacking a J is what prevents intp's from becoming uncatchable and forcused serial killers. Same properties used for good have as much value. 
=======
It seems that I may have jumped big in my conclusions. However i am left or have chosen to be nihlistic as well as parasitic for the time. Kind of like a hippy gone bad. I say hippie, because being an infp means that my dreams are more vivid than reality or keeping track of the hours. An intp keeps track, whereas i do not However if i find myself to be 9 with an 8 wing, then maybe my narcisistism is better aimed at living with a close nit family. Becoming the women or feminine male--which is not bad, considering that MBIT types and societal conditions act more in this result. Many unhappy men end up drinking or being angrily abusive---i'll speculate as a means to cover up their excess stretching of true nature.

Side note for dummies:---Infp's on average, suck at being i or estp robbers, or giviing sales pitches in the way estp/enfj/esnp do. Combine some similar concepts on the other types and wallah----one understands their parameters better. Basically, i find myself to be a willing risk taker---but with the limitations of either all or nada idealism--or mere nihlistic uncooperativeness. I' am better suited to be a Michael Jackson popstar who dwells into the psyche of others. I managed to acquire temporary knowness, by chance and idealism. It also was the result of my desire to study others reactions based on my phillosopher ideals and later came the ideals of an E/i ntp's. The ideal to terrify or shake up the foundations somehow. 


Dam shame for that one illusive infp like Fine line--that managed to be a company CEO for one year. He'd be a sage, exept i doubt he's mastered both heaven and hell like Ghanid did. I do not trust Ghandi in a sense---but do not have the logical squares or circle finished well enough. Or i lack sufficient life experience. 

Lastly----I neglect to mention that based on the above info--i realized that only a sage matter. It is possible that sages do not really exist--as Ken and Keller like to point. The claim Ghandi's fakness in a few u-tube videos online. 

However, i'd imagine NT's having the same deficiencies in seing the Light as infp's have in seing the logical gaps of their view points. It' s the curse of humanity


----------

